# Partición perdida y datos de partición ntfs borrados.

## titufo

Hola a todos y feliz año!!  :Very Happy: 

Os cuento brevemente (si puedo) mi problema.

Hace un tiempo quise hacer una prueba instalando sabayon de manera automática y cometí dos graves errores.

Mi primer error grave.

   Tenía mis preciosos datos de home copiados en un disco externo con formato ntfs (para poder pasar cosas entre mi pc y los pc de mi oficina, de mi mujer, etc). A la hora de la instalación decidí mover los datos de esta partición a la que tenía como partición home (porqué no los copiaría sólo?  :Confused: ) Evidentemente perdí los datos que estaban allí.

Mi segundo error grave.

   No presté suficiente atención cuando me dio las opciones de particionado y por defecto acepté un particionado automático creando unas particiones con lvm (no sé si esto tendrá algo que ver) y el caso es que este particionado machacó mi partición home, con lo que me quedé irremediablemente sin mis datos; paré la instalación lo antes que pude pero ya se había perdido la partición.

El caso es que he tratado de recuperar la partición con testdisk y con programas como rlinux pero no funcionan. Me recuperan particiones que sólo tienen \lost+found y ningún dato o cuando trato de ver los archivos de otras particiones (que sí creo que tienen mis datos) testdisk acaba con error.

También he tratado de recuperar los datos del disco ntfs pero prácticamente todos los programas que he usado en windows sólo encuentran mis archivos como inode_22190, inode_22191, inode_22192, etc (y el caso es que otros archivos que había borrado previamente aparecen con su nombre)

Alguien sabe si puedo recuperar mis datos de la partición? O tengo que dar ya por perdidos mis correos de los últimos 5 años, las fotos de mis hijas, mis proyectos, documentos, etc...

Muchas gracias a todos por leer.

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

Bienvenido y feliz año para ti tb. !!!!

personalmente tuve bastante buena experiencia con testdisk y con ddrescue, aunque nunca los he usado sobre lvm ( porque no lo uso).

Si los datos que buscas están en ntfs casi te sugeriría que buscaras una herramienta para windows ( los de ontrack tienen bastante buena fama aunque yo no los he usado) y de cualquier manera hagas lo que hagas NO trabajes sobre el disco en cuestión, trabaja sobre imágenes de disco.

Si sólo quieres recuperar imágenes el photorec a mi me recuperó un par de fotos de mis chavales que había borrado por error. No las recuperó con la resolución / calidad original pero bueno, menos da una piedra.

Como último recurso siempre tienes los servicios profesionales de recuperación de datos. Pagas pero te dan garantías de recuperar tus datos.

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## titufo

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda gringo.

La verdad es que no sé porqué falla testdisk, aparentemente localiza las particiones originales (que estas no estaban en lvm) pero es ir a seleccionarlas para visualizar los archivos y sale como basura en pantalla y me saca a la consola otra vez.

Estoy usando un par de programas que llevan casi un día explorando el disco usb (con partición ntfs) y espero que tenga más suerte. Si no le echaré un vistazo a ese programa que me comentas. La verdad es que sobre el disco usb no tengo posibilidad de hacer una copia porque es de 1TB y no tengo donde hacer copias del mismo.

Gracias de nuevo. Ya contaré cómo ha terminado todo

Un saludo

----------

## titufo

Bueno, parece que los reyes magos me han regalado algo de optimismo. Tras las últimas búsquedas de archivos perdidos en la partición ntfs han aparecido unos archivos llamados snapshot-2 y metadata-2 que tienen una fecha de creación muy parecida a la de los archivos inode_xxxxx. Estoy buscando por internet si sirven para algo y si contienen las referencias a los archivos que estoy buscando

Aún estoy intentando recuperar también mi partición \home. A pesar de que no veo los archivos la elijo para recuperar en testdisk, escribo cambios, reinicio, pero en gparted me aparece como partición desconocida ¿alguna idea?

Un saludo

----------

## Latinvs

Testdisk/Photorec debería poder restaurarte la tabla de particiones antigua; yo también he tenido que recurrir a él tanto para mí como para familiares y amigos más veces de las que hubiera querido, y coincido con Gringo en los buenos resultados que me ha dado siempre, especialmente con los discos formateados y/o reparticionados, donde Testdisk encontraba la tabla de particiones anterior y la restauraba a la perfección en cuestión de segundos. Qué raro lo que cuentas... No conozco lvm, pero ¿no habrá hecho algo más que reparticionar y habrá escrito datos en esa partición perdida? Eso ya es más chungo que una simple modificación en la zona del disco que aloja la tabla de particiones.

Siempre te queda la opción de intentar recuperar los datos a capón, es decir olvidarte de recuperar la partición y simplemente que Testdisk, o Foremost, o Authopsy (éste es de configuración algo más compleja, tampoco para morirse, y usa como interfaz cualquier navegador web, y te ofrece previsualizaciones de los archivos recuperables) te escudriñen la superficie del disco, a ver qué encuentran. El resultado es un p*to caos con millares de archivos con nombres como f4938984.jpg y similares, entre ellos muchos archivos corruptos o recuperados "a cachos", por lo que luego tienes que ir haciendo una criba a ojo borrando los inservibles (por ejemplo varios miles de archivos de menos de 1 KB que a veces sólo son trozos de archivos de configuración o guiones de java y cosas así). Además te van a recuperar archivos borrados hace años; o sea, que tienes para días de criba :-\

Siguiendo la recomendación de Gringo haz una copia con ddrescue de la partición perdida, o si no hay más remedio, del disco entero (pide a algún amigo un disco grande prestado, o si crees que los datos merecen la pena, cómprate uno, o si quieres no te queda otro remedio trabaja directamente sobre tu disco, se supone que estos programas trabajan sobre la partición a examinar en modo de sólo lectura; en todo caso recuerda NO guardar nunca los datos que estés recuperando en la misma partición que estás intentando recuperar), y trabaja sobre la imagen creada por ddrescue. Si vas a probar desde Windows, funcionaba muy bien del Get Data Back, claro que hace casi un lustro que no uso Windows así que no sé si GBD seguirá manteniendo su antiguo nivel.

Las empresas de recuperación de datos nunca te dan el 100% de garantía de recuperación, por ejemplo creo recordar que Recoverylabs garantiza algo así como el 90%, que n oestá mal, pero es lo que vas a recuperar tú con alguna de las herramientas mencionadas, y además te van a cobrar por lo menos 600 €. Si como se deduce por lo que cuentas el disco no tiene problemas físicos que necesiten que alguien le hurgue las tripas yo que tú probaría primero a hacer una recuperación en casa, que ya estarás a tiempo de llevarlo a alguna empresa de estas.

Suerte y paciencia, que por desgracia sé de primera mano la que te espera...

P.D: Por cierto, eso que dices de que te ha recuperado una partición pero no reconoce el formato... Me huele a que sí o sí vas a tener que hacer una recuperación de bajo nivel examinando sector por sector la superficie del disco y acabando con algún centenar de miles de archivos de nombre inservible :-\ De todas formas prueba con Photorec también, aquneu forma parte de Testdisk el funcionamiento no es exactamente igual.

----------

## titufo

Gracias por el aporte Latinvs.

Desde luego por paciencia no será porque llevo casi un par de meses intentando recuperar los datos o bien del disco duro que se me mal-particionó o del disco usb de 1TB del que borré los archivos. Así que prisa no hay...

Ya casi estoy resignado a lo que dices, un par de meses más rebuscando entre un montón de archivos qué vale y qué no. Uno de los problemas con PhotoRec, por ejemplo es que como uso (o usaba) claws mail para el correo y los correos los archivaba en carpetas con archivos sin extensiones no sé cómo hacer para que los busque, porque por lo que sé hay que darle un nombre de extensión de archivo para que busque algo. 

Quizás ahora pueda ir bastante más rápido porque he podido conseguir un disco de 40g para enchufarlo como esclavo a mi pc y así podré trabajar todo el tiempo sin tener que depender de ningún livecd o de portátiles para escanear el disco usb.

Seguiré contando mis penas,,,

Un saludo

----------

## Latinvs

 *titufo wrote:*   

> Uno de los problemas con PhotoRec, por ejemplo es que como uso (o usaba) claws mail para el correo y los correos los archivaba en carpetas con archivos sin extensiones no sé cómo hacer para que los busque, porque por lo que sé hay que darle un nombre de extensión de archivo para que busque algo. 
> 
> 

 

Sigue sorprendiéndome que de un disco que simplemente ha sido borrado el Testdisk no te localice el árbol de directorios y te lo recupere en un pispás 0_0, pero bueno, la informática es así de puñetera a veces... Del otro, del mal particionado, ¿has probado a volver a borrar la tabla de particiones, o borrar las que tenga (previa copia de los datos actuales que tengas y quieras conservar, claro) y volver a pasarle el Testdisk, a ver si esta vez, sin particiones existentes, encontrase la buena?

Lo del correo, si, como Kmail, Claws usa los formatos mailbox y maildir quizá puedas recuperar algo con Kmail (digo Kmail porque es el que conozco, pero quizá Claws, Thunderbird o Evolution tengan una funcionalidad parecida; si tienes instalado alguno de ellos, míralo).

La función de importar mensajes de Kmail lee varios formatos, independientemente de si tienen o no extensión, incluso importa más de la cuenta: de archivos de texto plano como guiones de javascript y cosas así también recupera si no todo, partes, y te mete todo en una carpeta de Kmail que se llama algo así como "Kmail-Import" o algo parecido, no recuerdo exactamente.

Yo intentaría, una vez pasado el Testdisk, Foremost, Authopsy, el que más rabia te dé, a bajo nivel decirle que importase los correos de la carpeta donde guardes los archivos "a capón" recuperados, te importará también lo que encuentre en las subcarpetas; como serán varios gigas tardará bastante en importar lo que considere algo que le parezca el cuerpo de un correo, y, como en la recuperación anterior, la mayoría será morralla, pero creo que podrás recuperar parte de los correos, quizá los adjuntos no, o no todos ni correctamente, pero el texto seguramente sí en gran parte.

En fin, ya nos contarás.

P.D: Si te medio apañas con la lengua de la pérfida Albión quizá este hilo sobre cómo importar correo de Claws desde Thunderbird te ayude en algo:

http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.support.thunderbird/browse_thread/thread/38e5363a76ba1ac8?pli=1

----------

## titufo

Pues nada,,, fin de la historia.

Después de probar decenas de programas en windows y linux al final recuperé mis datos con un programa llamado raise recovery data.

Lo raro del caso es que este programa me encontraba correctamente la partición, me daba los datos de inicio y fin de la partición, etc... definía con testdisk la partición y al rearrancar la partición aparecía, pero sin datos!!!

En fin, lo dicho que al final he conseguido lo que quería, pero no con las herramientas que yo quería usar.

Gracias a todos

----------

